# can't install Photoshop on my mac



## roho (Nov 7, 2001)

I have a 2009 Macbook upgraded to Maverick. I have an older CD of PhotoShop 5.5 that I have on another computer which was a Windows Microsoft. I can't get it to install. Can some one help me. The thing cost to much to throw away. Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you saying the Photoshop 5.5 version you have is for MS Windows?

If so, there are only a few ways to get it working.

1) Install Bootcamp and run Windows on your Macbook. (in addition to OS X)
2) Run using WINE. http://www.winehq.org
3) Use a virtualization application like Parallels, VMware Fusion, or Virtualbox


----------



## ZachFryTech (Dec 13, 2013)

Running Software on your Mac can be difficult at times. But once you learn the steps it's as easy as 1-2-3!

*Windows* - _Adobe Photoshop CD_:
If the current Software on your Disc is indeed for the Windows Operating System, you will need to install BootCamp onto your Macintosh and install a Version of Windows that is compatible with your Adobe Photoshop Disc onto the BootCamp drive.

*Mac OSX* - _Adobe Photoshop CD_:
If the current Software on your Disc is for the Mac OSX Operating System and you are having trouble installing it onto your Macintosh, please try contacting Customer Support. You can chat with them online about the Problems you are having with your Adobe Software.

Telephone: 1 (800) 833-6687
Website: Click HERE or Go Here: http://helpx.adobe.com/contact.html
Alternate Link: Click HERE or Go Here: http://helpx.adobe.com/support.html

I hope my post could help your Problem.
Have a good day!

-ZachFry


----------



## roho (Nov 7, 2001)

I just tried bootcamp on my laptop, but the assistant said it would only work with with Windows 7 and I dont own a windows 7 CD. So if possible
can someone help me install Winehq on my mac osX 10.9.1. It seems that this may be the way to get photoshop installed.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try Wineskin http://wineskin.urgesoftware.com/tiki-index.php?page=Downloads
(It's Wine made easy)

That site has instructions too. It's pretty much, install Wineskin, run it, install Photoshop, now you have a clickable and automated Photoshop app.


----------

